# Who would describe poodles as "easy to house train?"



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never owned another breed. But...my standard poodle was ridiculously easy to house train....I don't know how she compares to other breeds. She's 14 weeks old..signals to go out (though I take her on a schedule) and it's always a big pee/poop so I know she had been consciously holding it previously. She has great impulse control. I kid you not...if I take her out to eliminate and it's been less than 3 hours since her last elimination she won't go. She only goes when she has to go, and it's always immediately when she steps out. 

For me, having owned a toy, mini and standard...the bigger the dog was the easier they were to house train. I know that's not true for every dog...my friend had a mini schnauzer that house trained very easily.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Naira said:


> I've never owned another breed. But...my standard poodle was ridiculously easy to house train....I don't know how she compares to other breeds. She's 14 weeks old..signals to go out (though I take her on a schedule) and it's always a big pee/poop so I know she had been consciously holding it previously. She has great impulse control. I kid you not...if I take her out to eliminate and it's been less than 3 hours since her last elimination she won't go. She only goes when she has to go, and it's always immediately when she steps out.
> 
> For me, having owned a toy, mini and standard...the bigger the dog was the easier they were to house train. I know that's not true for every dog...my friend had a mini schnauzer that house trained very easily.


Wow, that poodle is impressive. 

pr


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My experience with my spoo, Iris, was much the same as Naria's. 

It was amazing to house train Iris, she pretty much did it herself. Only three boo boos in the house the first couple of days bringing her home at 9 weeks. I was VERY religious about her schedule and about taking her out immediately after eating or sleeping. She was a breeze compared to all previous dogs.

Viking Queen


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Standard poodle puppies are very easy to house train. It helps a lot if the breeder established a good routine in the first 8 to 9 weeks of the puppy's life. When Cammie's pups went to their new homes at 9 weeks, they were well on their way to being house trained. They have a natural desire to pee/poop somewhere other than where they sleep. Take a look at the video below. Keep your eye on the little black girl in the background. At 5 1/2 weeks she walked over to the newspapers to pee, keeping the sleeping area clean. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIFvdOss4bE

This was their last day in the whelping pen (thanks to the little escape artist). They were moved to my first floor bathroom and taken outside to pee every 3 hours or so (including in the middle of the night). They would generally hold it until we went outside. We actually had very little pee/poop to clean up even when they were only 6, 7 or 8 weeks old. It was really cute to see the pups run outside and all 5 of them pee simultaneously! The key is having a predictable routine of sleep then bathroom, then play, then sleep again (young pups sleep a lot).


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Cooper was very easy to house train. In fact, he had so few accidents (maybe 3-4 total?), that I cried every time. LOL! In fact he's been pretty easy to train to most basics. Our trainer definitely says some breeds pick up on house breaking faster than others. I know Cooper was trained long before his puppy kindergarten cohorts.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Of the 7 Tpoos that I have raised, 6 were easy, solidly trained in less than a week. Timi has had one "accident" since her first week home - in the middle of playing, she peed on a dog bed, and that is it - no accidents in the house with a pad, and no accidents when we are out for the day, and she is pottying outside. She decided not to pee in snow on her birthday, so she just held it for ten hours! 
The one who was difficult to train, took several months.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Compared to my sweet, dim Scotties, Buck has been very easy. And this is without a crate! He was confined to the tiled kitchen and he had less than a handful of accidents. I am at home and was religious about making sure he was successful. He will potty on command which is like a miracle to me. Yay Poodles!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Dixie was a treat to housetrain. Maybe 2 accidents. Having said that, so was our Doberman. Same scenario. Mind you this house has easy access to backyard which helps. Our jack Russell on the other hand, never did get trustworthy....lol. I hear that is common.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Ember is our first dog so I cant really make a sweeping generalisation and say 'poodles are easy to house train' but Ember was easy to house train. She only had one accident after she was 10 weeks and that was after a general anaesthetic. I think it was partly that she was easy to teach and partly because I'm home all the time so could take her out every 30 minutes and at first I used her crate even if I was only leaving her for 2 minutes.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm poodled for life. My parents had a lot of different breeds as I was going up and none can be compared to my 2 toy poodles as far as house training and learning tricks. Growing up we had Dalmatian, chow chow, chocolate lab, husky, sharpei, and a shelter rescued poodle mix. The poodle mix was the smartest out of all. The lab being the hardest to train. My Gucci was pee pad trained in 1-2 days. He learns any tricks in 15-20 mins. But his attention span was very short as a puppy. He would only try to learn for 2-3 mins then he was off to play. So it was short session of 2-3 mins about 6-7 times a day and he got the trick. Miu Miu took a bit longer to be 100% potty trained. She had the run of the house (6500 sq ft) since day 1 and she would often forget where the pee pad was. I could tell she was zooming around from room to room to find the pad. It took a month for no accidents. But she only had a few accidents (less than 10). Miu Miu learns tricks by watching. So basically Gucci needs to learn the trick first and Miu Miu learns by watching him perform it a few times and then she'll come over and be like look I can roll over too. It's quite cute. She backs up and sits and stares at him for a few minutes then she gets it. If she doesn't do it correctly for a few tries then Gucci comes in, pushes her away with his nose, and performs the command for her so she can see it again, then he walks away all proud. Gucci's the teacher for Miu Miu. 

I'm poodled for life. I don't think I can ever own another breed. They are soooooo smart it's scary sometimes


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Compared to my Cairns, potty training Molly was a cinch! I brought her home at 16weeks( already older than any dog I've had to potty train!) and within a few weeks I hated that damn bell!!!


----------



## Michaddison (Jan 17, 2014)

My miniature was very easy to housetrain, as well. Right from 8wks, she was only crated when I was away from the house, but otherwise had freedom to roam the apartment. She only had three accidents early on, and she has been reliable ever since.

My sister's Yorkie, on the other hand, is 5 months old now, though I wouldn't call him 'reliable' just yet.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I've had many different breeds, and both of my standards have been rediculously easy to train. Romeo came to me at 12 weeks. I took him out to the back yard (through the doggy door) and that was it....literally. Brandy came to me at 10 weeks, #2 was immediate, #1 took about a week. I thought she was a slow poodle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily was much quicker to housebreak than Peeves. She immediately knew to go on pads and very quickly showed that she could and would hold it. The only stumbling block with her was rainy days. She hates going out in the rain and she did sneak a couple of pees in the basement on very rainy days (our failure for not watching or for not having actually gone out in the rain with her to supervise). After that I took her out on leash on the rainy days where I thought she might not go if she wasn't watched.

Peeves did not give good potty signals when he was young. It was almost as if he would forget about the idea of needing to go until his need was so urgent he just went. He would stop walking and start peeing simultaneously. He got interrupted for that, picked up and taken outside. Once he was solid though there were no regressions on his part.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I would not say Zoe was easy ,not hard either. I think she understood to go outside right away, learning to hold it and develop bladder control took awhile.
I was very diligent about housebreaking since she was my first dog. We stayed at two hours for a long time. ( although in the crate she could hold much longer) Once she graduated from two it was relatively easy.
I would say she was housebroken by 4 1/2 months, but she still had occasional
accidents for awhile. 
We tried the bells which failed and she did subtly alert me when she was little. Now she doesn't tell me at all ,but our schedule works for us.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dulcie is my first standard poodle and I can't remember what it was like for my mother training our MPOO when I was a child, so this is a single anecdotal piece of data: house training Dulcie was so easy it almost can't be called "training". She had fewer than 5 accidents in the first two days at home, and in those cases it was likely my inattentiveness rather than that she was unaware of her need to go out.
After that, virtually no other accidents in the house (except the one occasion where I accidentally gave her the potty command in the house and she instantly "went"). Although I made it a point to take her out in the night during the first week home, by the third or fourth night, when I opened the crate, she remained inside and didn't seem to want or need to go - so I closed the crate again and waited for a more definite signal - which never came and she had slept through the night ever since. 
I was careful not to claim that she was reliably house trained in those early months, and yet now that she is 9 months old, I can safely say that she was in fact reliable from about 9 weeks, which is incredible to me, but true.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Both our standard poodles were very easy to train; indy had maybe one accident, Maddy a few more. 
Nothing really though, as soon as they knew what we wanted they did their best to comply.


----------

